
Atomically thin material could cut need for transistors in half - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/05/atomically-thin-material-could-cut-need-for-transistors-in-half/
======
gvb
_[T]hey slipped in a layer of graphene next to the MoS2. Graphene is capable
of capturing some of the conducting electrons and storing them. If the
transistor ends up in the "on" state, enough of these electrons will spill
over into the graphene that it will have sufficient charge to keep it in the
"on" state. And that's where the transistor will stay until the electrons are
specifically drained from the graphene. In this way, the graphene can act as a
one-bit memory, storing the results of one past operation until the device is
reset._

Having non-volatile memory cells in the 4nm range and possibly without the
wear-out mechanisms of current "flash" type memory would be HUGE.

------
flqn
I like how "MoS2" (molybdenum disulfide) is sorta like "MOS 2" (could be read
as Metal Oxide Semiconductor, 2). Kind of an accidental pun, almost :)

